# ماهي الطرقه المستخدمه لتجفيف اواق المورنجا ؟



## نسمه سعيد (20 يناير 2013)

أخواني الاعزاء انا بحاجه ماسه لمعرفة نوع المجفف المناسب وتوابعه لتجفيف اوراق المورنجا 
وطريقه التجفيف .
وأكون شاكره جدا" اذا وجدت رد وافي 
شكري وإحترامي


----------



## السى اتش (26 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... سيدتى الكريمة

المورينجا كما تعلمين نبات متعدد الفوائد ومنها استعماله كمادة غذائية وكمادة عناية إذا ما استعمل فى التركيبات الموضعية Topical Formulations وقد تم إجراء مقارنة بين خواص الزيت المستخلص من المورينجا والزيت المستخرج من نبات الشيا Shea Butter وتبين بالدراسة أن الزيت الناتج عن المورينجا أقل كميةً من نظيره فى الشيا كما أنه أقل فى ملمسه الدهنى عن المستخلص من الشيا.

من بين استخدامات الزيت الناتج عن المورينجا هو أنه من بين مواد تركيبات العناية بالشفاه Lips Preparations ونظراً لكونه يمنع أو بتعبير أدق يقلل من فقد المحتوى المائى من الجلد Trans-Epidermal Water Loss فإنه يستخدم فى تركيبات البشرة كمادة مرطبة للجلد وملينة للخلايا ومقاومة للجفاف. كما يستخدم كذلك فى تركيبات الشعر.

نأتى إلى بيت القصيد من السؤال وهو كيف يتم تجفيف الأوراق؟

يتم تجفيف أوراق نبات المورينجا ياستخدام مجفف خاص وأبشرك قد قمنا بتجفيفها باستخدام الميكروويف وكانت النتيجة مبهرة بشرط ألا تزيد درجة الحرارة عن 20 درجة سيليزيوس وتستمر العملية لمدة 24 ساعة ولا تزيد عن ذلك للحصول على بودر(باعتبار ما سيكون) محتفظة بفاعليتها و الفيتامينات والإنزيمات بصورة فعالة.

طريقة التجفيف تتمثل فى وضع الأوراق على طبقات معدنية موصلة للحرارة أو حتى أطباق يتم فرد الأوراق عليها وتترك داخل المجفف للمدة المشار إليها آنفاً.


أما عن توابع التجفيف فهى الحصول على أوراق مجففة يتم بعد ذلك طحنها فى الخلاط أو باليد حسب الرغبة والحصول على بودر له قيمة غذائية عالية جداً أو استخدام هذه البودر فى تركيبات العناية بالبشرة. أو لأغراض أخرى وهى كثيرة.



​*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الفاضل وعلى فكرة هى كمان طعمها لذيذ جدا انا طلبت البذور من صديقى فى السودان وارسلها لى واى انسان نفسه يجرب يخبرنى مازال عندى بذور لكن السؤال لو سمحت انا زرعتها يوم وقفة عرفات تقريبا من ثلاثه شهور او اكثر وظهرت بسرعة جدا ووصلت عشرين سنتيمتر فى وقت قياسى ولكنها حتى الان لم تكبر اكثر من ذلك علما بانى خلطت الرمل الى التربة الطينية تقريبا الثلثين الى الثلث وبعد شهرين جربت اضافة اليوريا لملاحظة اصفرار ولا ارويها كثيرا فما السبب فى ذلك


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

